# Photoshop IR filter/action?!?!?!



## toxic_stars (Dec 29, 2004)

Does anyone have a filter or action to make pictures look infrared.... that they wouldnt mind sharing?

if you have one, please email it to me at greg@toxicstars.com


thanks


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 29, 2004)

Instead of just letting you be as greedy as we have , Here's the action and read here's instructions on how to get it installed.

Enjoy


----------



## toxic_stars (Dec 29, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Instead of just letting you be as greedy as we have , Here's the action and read here's instructions on how to get it installed.
> 
> Enjoy






thank you mr. incredible!!

this is one for color that i came across.

http://www.outdooreyes.com/photo95.php3


thanks again


----------



## Canon Fan (Dec 29, 2004)

Hobbes is that the FM plug-in?


----------

